# How do i set up my tv to be a moniter for my computer



## sasmaster12345 (Oct 19, 2008)

Iv just bought a "TOSHIBA 32AV555DB" TV from Comet (http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/499676/TOSHIBA-32AV555DB?cm_re=homepage-_-tab1-_-product1)

and i want to use it as a computer moniter. But my pc dos'ent have a DVI Port or HDMI slot. it has the normal blue VGA slot.

my tv also does'ent have a DVI port but i does have a 2 HDMI
How to i use it as a pc screen

(I will try and get a pic of the back of my tv, to show you the ports/slots i have)


----------

